
Flashback-Mocking-Tool - jonbaer
https://engineering.linkedin.com/blog/2017/03/flashback-mocking-tool
======
petercooper
Note to mods: This is a potentially popular post covering a good release
that's been sunk by the source having a hideous title in its title tag.

~~~
DanBC
It's much better to email them things like this.

